# Eibach or H&R or....



## clue.cix (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the forum, i made my profile like 5 mins ago lol. Anyway I've looked through and i saw tons of posts about lowering springs but none really answered my question. I wanna get the best bang for my buck, i know coilovers are the best investment but i dont wanna spend that much right now. so i guess my question(s) what are the best lowering springs for my car, i have a 2013 cruze 2lt with the rs package? I'd also like to know how much installation would if anybody has a rough estimate?

Thanks!


----------



## Poison Ivy (Aug 10, 2013)

after reading some posts about springs only as an option for lowering, I am glad I decided to save up and go with coilovers. Nothing will lower your car and provide the ride and superior handling of a good coilover setup. I have had coilovers on our now for three months or more and am constantly amazed at how this car rides and handles. IMHO I say, save your bucks, make a good investment in a fully adjustable coilover setup and never look back. You have invested a substantial amount of money into the purchase of a great little car, why not continue to improve the quality of your investment with a quality suspension setup. I know plenty on here have loved the spring only option and that's great, but until you really drive one of these cruzes with a properly setup coilover system you have no idea what you are missing. Again only my opinion.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Best lowering springs for our car hands down are the Eibachs. They offer the smallest amount of drop, while still delivering results which means that you wont compromise your steering geometry as much as others; not to mention that your stock shocks will last longer while you save up for coilovers.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

This is good info - thanks. I am considering the Eibachs for my 2011 ECO.


----------

